# 75 gallon standard vs 90 gallon standard???



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

they have the same footprint.

will peacocks/mbuna use the extra height and swim up top if i use the 90 gallon?

does the 90 gallon look wierd being so tall?


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Not too sure about the water level columns the fish will use...however only down fall of a 90 gallon is that it will be hard to reach into to adjust rocks and clean and etc... You might need to buy a stool to stand on.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Soup3777 said:


> they have the same footprint.
> 
> will peacocks/mbuna use the extra height and swim up top if i use the 90 gallon?
> 
> does the 90 gallon look wierd being so tall?


I actually prefer the look(something about the ratio) of a 4' 90g over a 75g but you are right that some will not use the extra height. If you can spend roughly the same $$$ on a 125g then I would go that route.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

i have a 90 gallon and i think its the perfect medium sized tank. im 6'6 so i appreciate the extra height


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the 90 looks better than the 75. I chose the 90 over a 75. I have a planted tank and many of the plants easily reach the surface of the 90. Plus I like the added volume of water.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

guys, its only 4" taller... You're all talking like it towers over a 75g. There's no appreciable difference in appearance or functionality, other than the extra 15g of water to help dilute nitrate.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I can tell the difference even though it doesn't tower over a 75.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

748johnd said:


> I can tell the difference even though it doesn't tower over a 75.


Yeah...roughly 20-25% taller....I just like the look especially with a canopy on top.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

If I could get a 75G and a 90G for the same price - all else being equal - I'd go for the 90G anytime. When it comes to tanks, bigger is always better. However, at least around here, 90G tanks are a lot less common than 75G tanks, and command a significant extra price. Usually you can get a 125G for less than a 90G, because it's a more standard size. For this reason, I have a 125G in spot where I could fit a 6' tank, and a 75G where only a 4' tank would fit. So far I don't own a 90G.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

13razorbackfan said:


> 748johnd said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell the difference even though it doesn't tower over a 75.
> ...


19% taller, actually 
Or said another way, a 75g is only 16% shorter than a 90 

All I was trying to say was get the 90 over the 75 if you have the choice. Looking silly/fish not using the extra 4" is a silly thing to worry about IMO, when the tanks are so similar.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

im going 75g...

the 90 gallon looks wierd being that tall...

i feel like the 90 gallon should be 5 feet wider than standard 75g instead of being taller


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a 75 and would not miss losing the top couple of inches. It kinda just there. Give me floor space.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm actually currently shopping for another tank. Cant find a 125 anywhere near me, only see 75s and 90s. Am I correct in saying that, standard length, 75s and 90s are the same measurements (90 being larger only in height?). If thats the case, I'll go for a 75.

Im an mbuna kinda gal... I only want space the fish will use.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> I'm actually currently shopping for another tank. Cant find a 125 anywhere near me, only see 75s and 90s. Am I correct in saying that, standard length, 75s and 90s are the same measurements (90 being larger only in height?). If thats the case, I'll go for a 75.
> 
> Im an mbuna kinda gal... I only want space the fish will use.


Wait for a 125g....I promise...you won't regret it. They will not be that much more expensive and you add a ton of floorspace for your mbuna and you can go a few different routes as far as species as well. I would wait....good things come to those who wait


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Weight of a 75 gal.=850 lbs.--125 gal.=1400 just keep it in mind.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

> Wait for a 125g....I promise...you won't regret it. They will not be that much more expensive and you add a ton of floorspace for your mbuna and you can go a few different routes as far as species as well. I would wait....good things come to those who wait


Seriously, razor. You have NO idea how hard that is for me lol. I ended up with two c. moorii in my tank and am dying to get them a new home. They are very small (and I know they grow slowly) so I figure I have 3 months or so. I started out searching craigslist in my area (south central PA), branched out to Pittsburgh and found nothing. Now I have an app on my phone that alerts me to any craigslist post for "fish tank" or "aquarium" in 5 locations in PA and the entire state of MD. I have seen one 125 and the guy wanted $750. I dont know much about prices, but a friend in Maine just bought her 125 complete (stand, filters, heater, decorations, driftwood, etc.) for $300, so I'm looking for comparable. Am I WAY off?

Only seen a couple half decent 90s and 75s too actually. Im not a patient person. As much as I say Ill hold out for the 125, my patience is gonna grab the next tank I can affordably find, from a 75 on up to 125.

There needs to be a support group for this kinda stuff.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

I think it depends on what you intend to do with the space. If you are looking to add a 3D background, especially one that might come off the back of the tank and take up real estate in your tank, a 90 could well be worth it. Add in some taller plants and/or plants that you might tack to your background and the top won't look empty.

FYI, if you're looking for mbuna that will use the mid to top of your tank, Acei will spend much of their time schooling in those areas.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> > Wait for a 125g....I promise...you won't regret it. They will not be that much more expensive and you add a ton of floorspace for your mbuna and you can go a few different routes as far as species as well. I would wait....good things come to those who wait
> 
> 
> Seriously, razor. You have NO idea how hard that is for me lol. I ended up with two c. moorii in my tank and am dying to get them a new home. They are very small (and I know they grow slowly) so I figure I have 3 months or so. I started out searching craigslist in my area (south central PA), branched out to Pittsburgh and found nothing. Now I have an app on my phone that alerts me to any craigslist post for "fish tank" or "aquarium" in 5 locations in PA and the entire state of MD. I have seen one 125 and the guy wanted $750. I dont know much about prices, but a friend in Maine just bought her 125 complete (stand, filters, heater, decorations, driftwood, etc.) for $300, so I'm looking for comparable. Am I WAY off?
> ...


Yep...it is addictive....I would still wait and you should be able to get a stand/tank/light for around $300 for a 125g.


----------

